# Purebred French Alpines



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

Will have a few kids available the end of feb. MunchinHill, Iron-Rod bloodlines.
Very good feet, udders, and temperament. Closed, disease free herd. Will be disbudded, vaccinated, and bottle-fed. [email protected].


----------



## Grace Acres (Aug 5, 2008)

where are you?


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

From his handle looks like he is in West Virginia?


----------

